# Gerber Mark II Knife............Date/Age and Value? Help!



## bigt61

Mods, please move if in the wrong forum


Can you guys help me Date and Value this Gerber Mark II that I recently acquired? I was told by the previous owner it was a 1979 knife. 

Here are some pictures, the sheath and knife are perfect, and the serial number on the knife is "B0172S" The serial on the sheath is "97223" 

I apologize for the unprofessional photos, i cant find my digi cam, so its cell only pics right now lol. 

Anyways, here ya go and thanks guys!!


----------



## king killer delete

A new one is about 80.00 bucks. When the knife came out it cost 27.50. Which was a very high price for a soldier that made 35 bucks take home pay in 1969. I know I bought one. The first Mark II knives hade grey handles and the blade was bent at an angle so that it could reach the heart of an enemy soldier. The one I bought was the next series with a straight blade. a great knife that saved many a U.S. soldiers life.


----------



## bigt61

killer elite said:


> A new one is about 80.00 bucks. When the knife came out it cost 27.50. Which was a very high price for a soldier that made 35 bucks take home pay in 1969. I know I bought one. The first Mark II knives hade grey handles and the blade was bent at an angle so that it could reach the heart of an enemy soldier. The one I bought was the next series with a straight blade. a great knife that saved many a U.S. soldiers life.



Another GON member sent me this link which has all the info that I need

http://militarycarryknives.com/Knives.htm

I encourage you to check it out as well "Killer Elite"

Apparently, the original Gerber ones are worth quite a bit more than the "new run repros".  According to the website author, I sent him an email and he said mine should be worth at least $350 and up.


----------



## knifemaker73

Bigt61
I dont know the worth of said knife But I can tell you it is very collectable especialy the one vith the off color handle and bent blade.Contact Bruce Voyles ,or A G Russell they will probally able to give you a value on it
Wayne


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

That's a 1982 year model knife.  9213 were made that year.

http://home.comcast.net/~rfrost70/Mark2.htm

It has some collector value as an older knife, but the ones worth $350.00 or more are the wasp-waist blades with the grey handles and no serrations.

I just sold my 1989 MKII, mint, never sharpened, with orginal box for $100.00 to a buddy.  I might could could have gotten more on Ebay, but it's not worth the hassle.

Yours is probably worth a but more, being a little older and with the leather sheath, but I'd guess it tops out at $150.00.


----------



## king killer delete

*Well I guess i got something thats worth more than I thought*



bigt61 said:


> Another GON member sent me this link which has all the info that I need
> 
> http://militarycarryknives.com/Knives.htm
> 
> I encourage you to check it out as well "Killer Elite"
> 
> Apparently, the original Gerber ones are worth quite a bit more than the "new run repros".  According to the website author, I sent him an email and he said mine should be worth at least $350 and up.


 I wish it was in better shape.


----------

